# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  Wrzodziejące zapalenie jelita grubego a ciąża

## Mika09

Witam.
Mam 25 lat i od pół roku choruje na WZJG w związku z czym codziennie muszę przyjmować czopki Pentasa i tabletki sulfasalazin. Razem z partnerem postanowaliśmy rozpocząć starania o dziecko i tu pojawia sie moje pytanie. Czy leki te mogę spokojnie przyjmować teraz w trakcie staran i później w czasie ciąży? i czy nie zaszkodzą one dziecku? wizytę u lekarza będę miała dopiero za miesiąc i na pewno z nim o tym porozmawiam, a póki co chcialabym się poradzić tutaj na forum  :Wink:  z góry dziękuje za wszystkie odpowiedzi.

----------


## Patryk86

Leki te Pani musi przyjmować cały czas, do śmierci (chyba że za kilkadziesiąt lat wynajdą coś nowego, na co się nie zanosi).
Od sulfasalazyny lepsza jest mesalazyna, bo daje mniej działań niepożądanych (preparat ASAMAX 500).
Oba leki mają kategorię B, to znaczy można je stosować w czasie ciąży tylko w zdecydowanej konieczności. 
Colitis ulcerosa jest zdecydowaną koniecznością.
Jednak badania kliniczne nie potwierdzają istotnego działania szkodliwego na płód u osób, które stosują te leki w ciąży.
Zaostrzenie colitis ulcerosa w czasie ciąży, do które dojdzie jeśli odstawi Pani leki, jest większym ryzykiem dla płodu niż sulfasalazyna czy mesalazyna. Proszę sobie tylko wyobrazić biegunki z krwią i skurczowe bóle brzucha w czasie ciąży...

----------


## Mika09

Dziękuje za odpowiedź. Tak, wiem, że te leki będę musiała przyjmować do końca życia. Byłam u ginekologa, ale ten powiedzial mi, że tych leków nie powinnam brać w ciąży, a nawet był zdziwiony, że biore je teraz, kiedy mam okres remisji. Sama już nie wiem co myśleć o tym. Za miesiąc idę do gastrologa i z nim o tym porozmawiam. W ulotce jest jedynie napisane, że leki przenikają do mleka matki, czyli karmienie piersią w moim przypadku jest wykluczone? i jest też napisane, że sulfasalazynę w ciąży powinno się brać tylko jeśli jest taka potrzeba. W internecie wyczytałam, że okres zapłodnienia powinien przypadać na okres remisji, bo wtedy jest to bezpieczniejsze i ciąża może przycznić się do tego, że choroba powróci nawet ze zdwojoną siłą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziękuje za odpowiedź. Tak, wiem, że te leki będę musiała przyjmować do końca życia. Byłam u ginekologa, ale ten powiedzial mi, że tych leków nie powinnam brać w ciąży, a nawet był zdziwiony, że biore je teraz, kiedy mam okres remisji. Sama już nie wiem co myśleć o tym. Za miesiąc idę do gastrologa i z nim o tym porozmawiam. W ulotce jest jedynie napisane, że leki przenikają do mleka matki, czyli karmienie piersią w moim przypadku jest wykluczone? i jest też napisane, że sulfasalazynę w ciąży powinno się brać tylko jeśli jest taka potrzeba. W internecie wyczytałam, że okres zapłodnienia powinien przypadać na okres remisji, bo wtedy jest to bezpieczniejsze i ciąża może przycznić się do tego, że choroba powróci nawet ze zdwojoną siłą.


Minęły dwa lata, ale może ktoś zajrzy i napisze, czy stosowała Pentasę czopki w pierwszych 4 tygodniach ciąży? Tzn zaszła w ciążę jak przyjmowała te czopki? I jak w kolejnych miesiącach ciąży? Czy dziecko może mieć wady wrodzone i inne zagrożenie dla dziecka? Strasznie sie tym martwie. Spać nie mogę. Napiszcie coś!

----------


## aniusiami

pentasa w czopkach brałam od 24 tyg ciąży, córka urodziła się zdrowa. Przestałam brać leki co było największą głupotą, teraz znów po pół rocznej przerwie biorę czopki, bo choroba wróciła z podwójna mocą  :Frown:  dodam że córka ma 6 miesięcy i karmie piersią. Mam nadzieje że będzie wszystko dobrze zarówno ze mną jak i z moja córcią!
 gdyby ktoś chciał pogadać/popisać o swoich spostrzeżeniach/doświadczeniach związanych z wzwj to bardzo proszę pisać na adres aniusiami@wp.pl

----------

